# Pest control and pools



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Is overspray of common insecticides dangerous if it gets in a pool? We have a waterfall that has bugs on the stones that I'd like to spray. What happens if rain runoff from a treated area makes it into water? We're talking 25k gal so I'm thinking it would be sufficiently diluted at that point.


----------

